# Radio



## bikerchicspain (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay guys I know it's in the wrong section but hey what the heck...
Sorry I've not been on for a while,
But i finally resigned from my job because I wasn't aloud to look after the reptiles or even have them in adequate conditions.. 10 years down the drain!

I now work at a veterinary clinic and do reptile consultations from home.

Tomorrow 05 of April I am being interviewed on a British radio station here in Spain at 11 am Spanish time + 1 gmt. It's Exite radio and you can tune in online at 

Exiteradio.com

Hope you can listen in. We will be talking about endangered species, smuggling, and Spanish reptiles that are natural to Spain.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2012)

Great, wish you the best!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2012)

Break a leg!!! Wish I could tune in.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 5, 2012)

I will see if it can be recorded. And post it.

Sorry it's the 6th of April here in Spain not the 5 th lol silly me...


----------

